# How do you change villager's rooms?



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2014)

I didn't get an answer so now I'm wondering... How do you change villager's rooms? Do you just have to wait for them to ask for something for their house? Can you change their wallpaper/carpet?


----------



## Orbis (Apr 11, 2014)

I believe you can mail items to them and they will put them in their house. I've had times where the animal does put it in their house, and sometimes they haven't. I believe it also works with carpet and wallpaper.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh! I'm going to have to try the carpet and wallpaper to see if that works then. I want to try to change Beardo's room to a lighter color because it is so dark in his house. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 11, 2014)

You can wait for them to ask for something, or you could also send them stuff in letters. That's probably faster. You could also put stuff in ReTail and push villagers in front of them wait for them to walk over and buy it, but the best way is with letters. I think that you might have better luck if you send them stuff in their favorite color/style, but I'm not sure about that.

I don't think that you can change the wallpaper/carpet, but if you send them a music player and some new music, they'll actually change it up even though every villager has their own default song.


----------



## Samwisedream (Apr 11, 2014)

Yea you can't change their wallpaper and carpet. I feel like you could in previous games...am I just making that up??


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 11, 2014)

I give my villagers random things. When I actually give them something I want them to have or take back (furniture they gave me or sold to Re-Tail), it ends up back in Re-Tail in a day or two. So yes, they might display it and say it's their favorite furniture, to keep forever...but it's all lies.

I usually wait until they ask. From my experience mailing, I've always gotten a present in return, which happened to be another piece of furniture I wanted them to have. And no, don't think you can change wallpaper or carpet.


----------



## Carbohydrates (Apr 11, 2014)

Three ways from what I've seen:

Mailing them stuff, which has mixed results. Sometimes they display it, sometimes they don't. No guarantees. On the other hand, you can do this as often as you like, so if you don't value the stuff you're sending too much, go for it!

Coaxing them into buying stuff at Re-Tail is solid. They'll display items they buy, though not necessarily forever. You can't sell them certain special furniture though, so options are somewhat limited.

Finally, the best seems to be waiting til they ask for new furniture. They seem to always display things you give them this way until they have some reason to replace it, and you can give them special furniture you can't sell through Re-Tail. Downside to this method of course is that you have to wait til they ask for something.


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd love to see some responses from people who have actually tried various methods and what their results were?

So far I've only tried waiting till they invite me over and then I ask to take the offending furniture. Or when they ask for new furniture I try to give them something I want them to have, or something they got rid of I didn't want them to get rid of. That has worked.

Of course, Octavian still has that ugly kiddy dresser. I can't seem to get him to get rid of it. haha.


----------



## twinArmageddons (Apr 11, 2014)

eheheheh that remiind2 me that ii wa2 2uppo2ed two make a guiide about thii2 but ii am 2tiill checkiing on how iit all work2, though ii've been 2lackiing off a biit on new leaf.
..Oh I quirked.
Right, on subject.
You can change MOST of the furniture, there may be a select few pieces that you can never seem to swap out.
You can change their song by sending them a song through mail, they may actually even sell you their original song eventually as well.
You CAN'T give them wallpaper or flooring, even if they buy it from you or from Re-Tail they will never change their wallpaper or flooring ever.

Anything that can have something put on top of it may take a very long time for the villager to replace.
The same applies to bugs, fish, any anything that can be placed on top of something else, though not as bad.
That means try to avoid giving them that stuff, or choose sparingly when it comes to fish and bugs.

Overall the best way is to send gifts through the mail, but if you want something to be specifically removed that doesn't have something on top of it or want something in a specific spot, you need to get invited to their house and buy the furniture you don't want in there THEN send what you want to give to them in by mail.
That gift is guaranteed to be in the right spot unless there is another empty spot in their room.
Having multiple characters/alts would help with this a lot obviously.
Also if they say they want a certain furniture piece replaced or ask you for any type of furniture, save and quit the game then start the game up as most of the time shortly after they will be more likely to be in their house.
If not save and quit, if so bring the item you want to them if you haven't dropped the furniture near their house and give it to them.
If they don't put it where you want them to put it, quit without saving but make sure that you at least pause a moment for their convo box to show up and the text fully listed JUST IN CASE..
I've done both of these procedures with Filbert and got 6 of his missing furnitures back in his house, it's only missing one piece now but I'm ok with him having a Tuna there.

If a villager has an empty space in their room, and whatever furniture/clothes they receive takes up that much space, they'll put it there as they always like filling up the empty spaces first.
Clothes sent via mail don't seem to prioritize over furniture too often.
Villagers seem to replace whatever was the oldest furniture first.

If you don't want villagers selling your freshly bought gifts to Re-Tail, just fill up all the Re-Tail spaces with clothes or anything else at 999999 bells.
If you don't want them to wear your designs at the Able Sisters shop, change them all into umbrellas.

I'm still testing out a certain process I am thinking of with Big Top as he has some random Rococo Dresser in his house, and his house is hardly original atm.


----------

